# How many Euros to take?



## wug (May 19, 2011)

What's a reasonable number of freshly minted Euros to take on a visit to Spain for initial day-to-day expenses? We'll have the usual "no fee" cards as our main means of payment. So what would it be sensible to carry with us, not too many and not too few. We'll be driving from Santander to the south with an overnight stop. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hardly ever carry much cash. Use my Halifax Clarity Credit card as much as possible. No fees and the best rate available. I maybe carry between €50-100 tops.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just enough to pay for the usual cash outgoings for a few days. I use a caxton card for cash and the halifax card for fuel, shopping, meals etc. Cash machines all over the place. Barry's €5-€100 fits with me as well. Load the caxton up before you go, then top it up as required.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> I hardly ever carry much cash. Use my Halifax Clarity Credit card as much as possible. No fees and the best rate available. I maybe carry between €50-100 tops.


Agree. Don't see need to carry more than this. I also have the Halifax Clarity card - no loading, no fee for transactions.

Some plastic can really sting you abroad. Read this:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

Jed


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jed


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We carry enough for day to day cash cash purchases plus another €300 hidden away just in case of a traffic fine or the like. Don't want the hassle of not being able to pay in the event that I get nicked for not coming to a complete stop at Stop sign or the like.

I do take care not to break the traffic laws but from what I read foreigners can be targeted and perhaps not always fairly


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We usually carry about €100ish in cash.

Cardwise we use a combination of CaxtonFX and Clarity card.

*A quick warning to Halifax Clarity Card holders who don't use it very often, say just for holidy use...*

Ours was set up for direct debit to pay the balance off in full each month.

What they don't tell you is that if you have a £0 balance and don't use the card for 3 months then the DD is automatically cancelled, you get no notification of this.

*So make sure the Direct Debit is still active before you go away or haven't used it for a while.*

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> We usually carry about €100ish in cash.
> 
> Cardwise we use a combination of CaxtonFX and Clarity card.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks. I didnt know that. Will keep an eye on it. Is there any way of stopping them cancelling the DD as its unlikely I will be off travelling any time soon?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

peejay said:


> We usually carry about €100ish in cash.
> 
> Cardwise we use a combination of CaxtonFX and Clarity card.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that either, but I always use mine at least once a month just for some minor purchase. This keeps it ticking over & the DD working OK. I don't think it's a good idea with any credit card to leave it unused for months on end.
Everything else (mostly fuel) goes on my M&S card to earn bonus vouchers.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Wow! Thanks. I didnt know that. Will keep an eye on it. Is there any way of stopping them cancelling the DD as its unlikely I will be off travelling any time soon?


Nope, its an automated process apparently.

I didn't use mine for 3 months then took it abroad and used it once to test it, I was charged a £12 late payment fee as I didn't realise it had been cancelled.

I complained and had the £12 refunded and a £30 credit for my inconvenience.....

A copy of letter received from customer relations...

*"Thankyou for taking the time to speak with me today. I am sorry for the confusion that has been caused on your credit card account. As agreed please find enclosed the cheque for £30 in way of apology for the banks error.
I can also confirm that the direct debit that is in place is to take the full balance on the account on the due date each month. As I advised if the account remains at a zero balance for three months the direct debit will be cancelled, but can be reinstated at any time you need it to be.

Yours sincerely

Cassandra Glazer 
Customer Relations" *

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Thanks. I didnt know that. Will keep an eye on it. Is there any way of stopping them cancelling the DD as its unlikely I will be off travelling any time soon?
> ...


Ha!! Ill leave it then. Seems a good way to make £30! :lol:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have the Clarity card too and I've searched the T&C's and can find no reference to zero balance resulting in the DD becoming inactive. (only you can cancel a DD) I would have thought this would have to be included in the T&C's as it would leave you open to problems, as described. Maybe it's no longer the case.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They can make it "inactive" simply by deciding not to use it. It's a nice little earner and I am sure the majority of people don't challenge their charges, Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If you log on to your Halifax a/c you can check that your DD is set up...I just did, to make sure.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

wug said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have the Clarity card too and I've searched the T&C's and can find no reference to zero balance resulting in the DD becoming inactive. (only you can cancel a DD) I would have thought this would have to be included in the T&C's as it would leave you open to problems, as described. Maybe it's no longer the case.


I queried where it was written and they admitted they weren't sure whether it was in t&c's or not as I couldn't find reference to it either, but as I mentioned they stated that it was a standard automated procedure. This was in Mid 2010, no reason to doubt that has changed since then.
I always ring them before going away to mention the countries we are travelling through and now always double check the direct debit is still active then.

Just thought it was worth mentioning.

Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

For those that don't carry much cash and rely on purchases by card I would recommend carrying at least 2 cards,possibly more with you whilst abroad.

This is in case a card is lost/stolen or as happened to me recently eaten by a cashpoint.It was relatively easy to get a replacement in the UK and it only took a couple of days but would be problematical in Spain I think.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Pete, certainly worth mentioning as it would avoid a lot of hassle. I'll be phoning them this week. Thanks.

We'll have a Caxton card as well and carry a couple of other cards hidden away.

Graham


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

No problem to those using cards but i prefer to use cash . I dont trust some of the places abroad with my card plus i dont want to carry my cards around with me all the time . I have not met anyone yet who has been mugged for the cash in their pocket but plenty who have their wallet or purse stolen. Before you shoot me down i roughly work out what i need on a daily basis add 50% and carry it loose never a problem in 20 years . Plus i bought my euros at 1.27 back in the summer since then the rate has been constantly dropping


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

palaceboy said:


> No problem to those using cards but i prefer to use cash . I dont trust some of the places abroad with my card plus i dont want to carry my cards around with me all the time . I have not met anyone yet who has been mugged for the cash in their pocket but plenty who have their wallet or purse stolen. Before you shoot me down i roughly work out what i need on a daily basis add 50% and carry it loose never a problem in 20 years . Plus i bought my euros at 1.27 back in the summer since then the rate has been constantly dropping


hope you've got a good safe on board!


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> palaceboy said:
> 
> 
> > No problem to those using cards but i prefer to use cash . I dont trust some of the places abroad with my card plus i dont want to carry my cards around with me all the time . I have not met anyone yet who has been mugged for the cash in their pocket but plenty who have their wallet or purse stolen. Before you shoot me down i roughly work out what i need on a daily basis add 50% and carry it loose never a problem in 20 years . Plus i bought my euros at 1.27 back in the summer since then the rate has been constantly dropping
> ...


Why ?? You would have to take my van apart to locate .


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We always carry 4/5 hundred euros in cash and spread the cash all over the motorhome.A few years ago while clearing out our Kontiki getting ready to sell her i found 400 euros which had probably been there for a number of years and i had totally forgotten about .
We use our cards for fuel and food shopping.

Les


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> We always carry 4/5 hundred euros in cash and spread the cash all over the motorhome.A few years ago while clearing out our Kontiki getting ready to sell her i found 400 euros which had probably been there for a number of years and i had totally forgotten about .
> We use our cards for fuel and food shopping.
> 
> Les


This has reminded me of when we were going around dealers, looking for a Motorhome.
Having a good rummage around, I found some money in a cupboard  
I could,t believe it  
Did I keep it :?: draw your own conclusion! I doubt, that the dealer would return it to it's rightful owner :roll: the previous owner should have been more careful as it wasn't hidden away  
Obviously the cleaners had missed it 
Over the years, we have reported things like TV's and Sat Nav,s in cupboards, don't people check :!:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks all - I've gone towards the higher suggestions.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Grath said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > We always carry 4/5 hundred euros in cash and spread the cash all over the motorhome.A few years ago while clearing out our Kontiki getting ready to sell her i found 400 euros which had probably been there for a number of years and i had totally forgotten about .
> ...


Grath,was it in a Kontiki ,i may have missed some and i am really hard up .Please forward it to :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When getting cash from ATMs, some cards impose a "minimum charge" eg 3% or £3. In that case, always take out an amount equal or greater to the minimum charge.

I nearly had my pocket picked in Fuengirola late one evening, after visiting an ATM. He might have got away with €250 plus a few debit/credit cards. Fortunately I felt a very slight tug on my leather jacket, where it covered the wallet in my rear pocket. I turned to find someone almost on hands and knees. I don't know who was most startled, so I just shouted and he ran off. A "local" Australian said he had been spotted on several occasions and should be reported to the police, but given my command of Spanish (nil) and the need for bed, I just left it.

My Spanish friends said I should feel sorry for the guy, as there were a lot of poor people in town. Censorship prevents me repeating my response.

Thereafter I kept cards in seperate secure pockets and tried to prepare which one I would use before stepping out into the street.

Take care - Gordon


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > lifestyle said:
> ...


No, but not telling :wink: 
I couldn't believe someone could forget such an amount, and the cleaning staff missing it :lol:


----------

